# Andrew



## hibiscusmile (Nov 12, 2008)

Abuggin's mother email me saying he had second degree burns from boiling water , heres to praying for the best for him, Take care Andrew, we will be waiting on news from you or mom!


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 12, 2008)

Seconded, burns aren't much fun at all. Sorry and recover soon!


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2008)

Over how much of his body? I hope he is ok.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh my!! Also hoping he's OK. Ouch and double ouch, yikes and here's to pain relief and hope of no infection and healing fast!


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 13, 2008)

!yikes.. get well soon andrew!


----------



## Kruszakus (Nov 13, 2008)

Ouch! I hope he will be fine...


----------

